

Hearing: President’s UN climate pledge - GnwbZHiU
http://judithcurry.com/2015/04/15/hearing-presidents-un-climate-pledge/

======
GnwbZHiU
<quote>

We have made some questionable choices in defining the problem of climate
change and its solution:

* The definition of ‘dangerous’ climate change is ambiguous, and hypothesized catastrophic tipping points are regarded as very or extremely unlikely in the 21st century

* Efforts to link dangerous impacts of extreme weather events to human-caused warming are misleading and unsupported by evidence.

* Climate change is a ‘wicked problem’ and ill-suited to a ‘command and control’ solution

* It has been estimated that the U.S. national commitments to the UN to reduce emissions by 28% will prevent three hundredths of a degree centigrade in warming by 2100.

</quote>

------
honksillet
I worry about the opportunity cost of pushing climate change as the #1
environmental issue internationally. The cost/benefit of climate change
regimes seems high. One could make a case that in China and developing
countries air particulate pollution and groundwater pollution is a much more
pressing issue.

